# 2011 Census results



## truthseeker (29 Mar 2012)

For anyone interested, the CSO has begin publishing them from today.

[broken link removed]


----------



## micmclo (29 Mar 2012)

I assumed British people would be the largest foreign group
It's not, 2.7 per cent of the population is Polish, that's a very large figure

And I thought the number would go down with the lack of employment but it's actually gone up since 2006. More here now then during boom times


----------



## truthseeker (29 Mar 2012)

micmclo said:


> More here now then during boom times



Its because our welfare system is far more generous than theirs. Its betterment to simply come and live here with no job than be in Poland in the same situation.


----------



## Shawady (29 Mar 2012)

Laois is the fastest growing county.

The number of children in family units is down from 1.41 to 1.38. I'm surprised it's gone down. We keep hearing about how we are experiencing a baby boom. 
More family units but smaller families (1 or 2 children only)?


----------



## micmclo (29 Mar 2012)

Youngest population profile in Galway City

No suprise, Galway isn't that big at all and students are a very large percentage of the population

But then it's a bit misleading, most of the students are from Galway but a lot of them are from surrounding counties


Cork and Limerick has two third level institutes also but those are larger cities so students don't change the profile so much

If you did the census in July instead of April the number for Galway would be different

Ok, not an important stat at all


----------



## micmclo (29 Mar 2012)

Bulgarian and Romanian citizens were given access to Ireland at the same time
I don't know the exact immigration rules but both countries were updated at the same time.

Romania was the fastest growing group of immigrants
Bulgaria does not feature at all

Two neighboring countries but completely different results


----------



## truthseeker (29 Mar 2012)

Heres a great one:



> The population has aged by half a year since 2006 and by 2 years in the 15 years since 1996



Must be the effects of Time Dilation


----------



## micmclo (29 Mar 2012)

The foreign group with the best English language skills in Ireland are the Scandinavians

Having worked with a few, they have better English then I do 

Indeed'an they do be speaking more clearly then I do be, sure that does be the way I do be doing it


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Mar 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Its because our welfare system is far more generous than theirs. Its betterment to simply come and live here with no job than be in Poland in the same situation.


 
More urban mythery!

The fact that most of them had jobs and paid their PRSI entitling them to JSB doesn't register on your radar at all? They can't come here and just sign on for JSA straight away.


----------



## Latrade (29 Mar 2012)

dereko1969 said:


> More urban mythery!
> 
> The fact that most of them had jobs and paid their PRSI entitling them to JSB doesn't register on your radar at all? They can't come here and just sign on for JSA straight away.


 
And even with a growing population that is living longer leading to a pretty serious and imminent pension crises, most comments are about specific immigrants into the country and the assumption that they're here for welfare.


----------



## truthseeker (29 Mar 2012)

dereko1969 said:


> More urban mythery!
> 
> The fact that most of them had jobs and paid their PRSI entitling them to JSB doesn't register on your radar at all? They can't come here and just sign on for JSA straight away.



Oh I wasnt referring to JSA/JSB at all actually. I was more thinking about social supports like rent allowance, child benefit etc.. There is more support from the state here, end of.


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Mar 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Oh I wasnt referring to JSA/JSB at all actually. I was more thinking about social supports like rent allowance, child benefit etc.. There is more support from the state here, end of.


 
And you're going to provide proof as to how Polish people can claim these without showing habitual residence? Thought not. You might want to change your user name.


----------



## truthseeker (29 Mar 2012)

dereko1969 said:


> And you're going to provide proof as to how Polish people can claim these without showing habitual residence? Thought not. You might want to change your user name.



I certainly will if you can show me where I claimed Polish people can claim these without showing habitual residence.

Dont make up things that I said.


----------



## dereko1969 (30 Mar 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Its because our welfare system is far more generous than theirs. Its betterment *to simply come and live here with no job *than be in Poland in the same situation.


 


truthseeker said:


> Oh I wasnt referring to JSA/JSB at all actually. I was more thinking about *social supports like rent allowance, child benefit etc*.. There is more support from the state here, end of.


 


truthseeker said:


> I certainly will if you can show me where I claimed Polish people can claim these without showing habitual residence.
> 
> Dont make up things that I said.


 
Any reasonable person would take from the first quote above that the use of the words in bold would imply what I said.


----------



## Delboy (30 Mar 2012)

The number of Chinese has fallen by a few hundred (-2.4%) down to 10.8k!!!!!!

Now if anyone believes there's only 10.8k chinese in Ireland, they must also believe in the tooth fairy! Me thinks there's an awful lot more immigrants in the country than this census ever had any hope of showing...12% of total population....add a fair few more % to that


----------



## ajapale (30 Mar 2012)

micmclo said:


> The foreign group with the best English language skills in Ireland are the Scandinavians
> 
> Having worked with a few, they have better English then I do
> 
> Indeed'an they do be speaking more clearly then I do be, sure that does be the way I do be doing it



Yes, I remember being pulled up on my ability to speak English by a (rather arrogant) Sweedish person. I had to concede on dis 'n dat but stood my ground on how to pronounce ratio. I pronounced it ray-she-oh, where he pronounced it ray-tee-oh!

Its funny but I dont regard British people as foreign (or Australians, New ZeaLanders or Americans) but its probably a cultural thing.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Mar 2012)

I was discussing the census with friends last night.

Basically we feel the information cant be trusted. Take the figure for the number of Catholics. Its 84%. 

That number includes all the people whose mammy filled out the form for them, all the people under the age of say 12, who are not really qualified to make a call on whether or not they want to be a Catholic, all the people who just baptise the kids to get them into the local school, all the people who havent stepped inside a church in decades or said a prayer in decades but who were baptised so identify as Catholic, and all the people who actually are practising Catholics. 

The religion question is phrased:
What is your religion, followed by 6 choices, Roman Catholic, Church of Ireland, Islam, Presbyterian, Orthodox, Other - write in your religion - then follows a nice 20 character space in which to write in your religion, and only then, under the space, does it have the choice of No Religion.

Surely theres a better way to phrase that question, and a better way to frame the answers?

Not wanting to go off on a rant about Catholicism, but it illustrates the flaws in the Census process. 

I spoke to a homosexual friend who claims that there are large numbers who wont admit to homosexuality - maybe because mammy fills out the form or someone they live with (perhaps in a house share) would see it.

Im sure other questions would be subject to flaws in the process as well.

Not that its even the Census takers faults, but just the nature of some of the information and the fact that its one form per household, how some questions are phrased etc.... I just dont trust the data.


----------



## so-crates (6 Apr 2012)

Delboy said:


> The number of Chinese has fallen by a few hundred (-2.4%) down to 10.8k!!!!!!
> 
> Now if anyone believes there's only 10.8k chinese in Ireland, they must also believe in the tooth fairy! Me thinks there's an awful lot more immigrants in the country than this census ever had any hope of showing...12% of total population....add a fair few more % to that



Based on your location (north Dublin) chances are you encounter greater concentrations of immigrants but that doesn't mean that the same profile exists across the country as a whole. Furthermore immigrants in most countries I have visited are very visible in low-paying but customer-facing jobs, you are simply more likely to encounter them in shops than Irish people. I suspect the opposite, the census count is more accurate than we give it credit for and we are simply not believing the results because we are biased by anecdote.


----------



## Delboy (6 Apr 2012)

so-crates said:


> Based on your location (north Dublin) chances are you encounter greater concentrations of immigrants but that doesn't mean that the same profile exists across the country as a whole. Furthermore immigrants in most countries I have visited are very visible in low-paying but customer-facing jobs, you are simply more likely to encounter them in shops than Irish people. I suspect the opposite, the census count is more accurate than we give it credit for and we are simply not believing the results because we are biased by anecdote.



The Chinese Centre in Dublin celebrating Chinese New Year about 5 years ago, came out with a figure of there being over 30,000 chinese in Ireland. I remember reading it in the paper at the time and thinking that was far more likey to be on the button than the census results.
And that was 5 years ago


----------



## micmclo (7 Apr 2012)

Maybe most of that 30,000 are Irish citizens now though

They have been coming over since the fifties


----------



## RMCF (10 Apr 2012)

Page 40, biggest lie ever.

"Can you speak Irish?"

Can't believe 1.77million people said YES. Country full of liars.


----------



## Pique318 (12 Apr 2012)

'go raibh maith agat' counts, doesn't it ?


----------



## micmclo (12 Apr 2012)

RMCF said:


> Page 40, biggest lie ever.
> 
> "Can you speak Irish?"
> 
> Can't believe 1.77million people said YES. Country full of liars.



They should put that question and all the options as Gaelige

If you can understand it and tick the option well then fair enough, that will be counted


----------



## bazermc (12 Apr 2012)

page 40 states:

Almost 1 in 3, (30.9 per cent) 10 to 19 year olds
answered “no” to the question “Can you speak Irish?”

This a very worrying statistic considering they are suppose to be taught Irish in school.


----------



## oldnick (13 Apr 2012)

What's worrying about that statistic -other than it's far higher than the real number of kids that can properly speak irish.?

Surely, everyone knows that the teaching of Irish in school has not resulted in the Irish speaking Irish. 

I reckon that many of the 31% of the children,( like the 1.77m in the overall census ) misunderstood the word "speak" for ability to string a few sentences together -an ability they'll soon forget.


----------



## purpeller (16 Apr 2012)

truthseeker said:


> The religion question is phrased:
> What is your religion, followed by 6 choices, Roman Catholic, Church of Ireland, Islam, Presbyterian, Orthodox, Other - write in your religion - then follows a nice 20 character space in which to write in your religion, and only then, under the space, does it have the choice of No Religion.
> 
> Surely theres a better way to phrase that question, and a better way to frame the answers?



While I do agree with you on this point, having talked to CSO workers, I believe the party line was so that they can keep continuity with previous censuses, which makes it easier to show change over time.  I find it a rubbish response, but there you go.  One person told me she transcribed a form where someone had given their religion as "viking"!


----------

